# Peanut Butter Noodles



## tenspeed (Sep 26, 2015)

There are a lot of variations of sesame noodles.  I worked out this recipe to use ingredients I usually have in the house.  Some of the recipes call for layering the pasta, then the veggies, and topping with the sauce.  I just toss everything together.

  3/4 lb. angel hair pasta, cooked, rinsed and drained
  6 leaves Chinese cabbage (napa), shredded
  1 cucumber, seeded, cut in julienne strips

  Sauce:
  3/8 cup soy sauce
  1/4 cup red wine vinegar
  3/8 cup peanut butter
  2 Tbsp. sesame oil
  2 Tbsp. sugar

  4 or 5 scallions, cut in 1/4 inch pieces
  2 cloves garlic, minced
  1 inch piece of ginger root, minced
  red pepper flakes to taste

  Saute scallions, garlic, ginger, and red pepper flakes until soft.  Add the soy, vinegar, peanut butter, sesame oil, and sugar mixture, stir until the PB is dissolved.  Pour over pasta, napa, and cucumbers, toss.  Top with a couple handfuls of chopped roasted peanuts, sesame seeds if desired.

  I've seen a few recipes that call for julienned carrots.  Being a pasta salad, you can add all kinds of veggies in varying quantities.  Adding some shredded chicken to some leftover pasta makes for a quick lunch.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2015)

Ooh.  I like the sound of this, Tenspeed.  Thanks!

This would be good to bring to a potluck.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 26, 2015)

We had a pool at our previous house, and it was a pool party staple.  Enjoyed by children of all ages.  It's a change from the usual pasta and potato salads.

  You could always top it off with additional napa, scallions, peanuts, and maybe even save a dollop of peanut sauce for the top to make it look nice when it's put on the table.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 26, 2015)

That sounds good, tenspeed - thank you for sharing your recipe.  Several years back I made Chicken Satay and really liked it, your peanut sauce sounds similar to the one I made.  Copied and saved.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 27, 2015)

Love this type of noodle dish, especially cold. Great for using up bits of left over veges that didn't get used in other dishes.


----------



## Mary3167 (Apr 30, 2016)

This sounds so good Tenspeed! Thanks for sharing. I try it tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, it sounds great! 

I really appreciate that it doesn't require a trip to a specialty store for a long list of ingredients that I will never use up!


----------



## gerria (May 9, 2016)

Thanks, this is a good idea for the pasta salad tenspeed.  Now to adjust the quantity


----------

